# Concert photos



## imagemaker46

I shot these last night in a small club. Usual bad light. All between 4000-5000iso, Canon 5D mklll and 300 2.8. Couple were shot with a 70-200 2.8


----------



## Mach0

These are just showing up as links.


----------



## Derrel

Mach0 said:


> These are just showing up as links.



I clicked on them there link thingies, and they magically turned into *photos!* It was amazing!


----------



## jaomul

I used to listen to Annihilator 22 years ago when I was at school. Good to see there still going


----------



## Mach0

Derrel said:


> I clicked on them there link thingies, and they magically turned into photos! It was amazing!



Haha yes indeed. I clicked one and it worked well. It would be amazing to see them all at once. Especially, for us phone Internet users. 

However, I did click on one and it looks nice.


----------



## Derrel

Can you touch that > thingie on each image, you know to > to the next image? Not sure who came up with that > concept at Photobucket, but I think he deserves a Nobel prize! I mean it's like ya touch the > symbol and a new photo-graph appears, almost as if the hand of God has come down and modified all the pixels in your screen. I just sat there and went >  then > then > and then I went <, cause I wanted the see the previous picture again. Still sweating a bit due to excitement....so...


----------



## imagemaker46

jaomul said:


> I used to listen to Annihilator 22 years ago when I was at school. Good to see there still going



They left today for a South American tour.  I was talking to Jeff Waters the other night and they are releasing a new CD this summer, they only play one show a year in Canada but have always been really popular in Europe.


----------



## Mach0

Derrel said:


> Can you touch that > thingie on each image, you know to > to the next image? Not sure who came up with that > concept at Photobucket, but I think he deserves a Nobel prize! I mean it's like ya touch the > symbol and a new photo-graph appears, almost as if the hand of God has come down and modified all the pixels in your screen. I just sat there and went >  then > then > and then I went <, cause I wanted the see the previous picture again. Still sweating a bit due to excitement....so...



I applaud your sense of humor. I will not entertain this silly conversation. What I mentioned was simply because it looks as if he wanted to insert them but did so incorrectly. Nonetheless, it doesn't have the arrow function on the app. Not for links at least. Have a great day.


----------



## o hey tyler

...let me assure you that there is no ">" or "advance" button when viewing on a phone.


----------



## HughGuessWho

Is it a freaking full moon today? Or did everyone get up on the wrong side of the bed?


----------



## o hey tyler

Maybe if you actually tried looking at the photos on a phone, you might have rephrased your initial snarky remark to Mach0. 

I wasn't expecting you to be in awe, I was holding onto hope that you might render an apology to him. However that was silly of me to even entertain that idea. You have to maintain that internet tough guy persona, right?


----------



## Mach0

HughGuessWho said:


> Is it a freaking full moon today? Or did everyone get up on the wrong side of the bed?



Lol


----------



## EIngerson

It smells like vinegar in here. :er:

Cool photos though.


----------



## gregtallica

I wish you had a wider lens, I'd like to see their instruments.


----------



## Derrel

o hey tyler said:


> Maybe if you actually tried looking at the photos on a phone, you might have rephrased your initial snarky remark to Mach0.
> 
> I wasn't expecting you to be in awe, I was holding onto hope that you might render an apology to him. However that was silly of me to even entertain that idea. You have to maintain that internet tough guy persona, right?



Oh, my dear boy, you mistake good-natured humor for snark al the time. You really need to work on that. My god...so entitled...cannot click on a link..must see each image as a whole collection..cannot bother to hit a back button and click a second link...good lord...can your generation/age demographic not do ANYTHING for itself? Must everything be about 100% mobile-compatible, on-the-go, instant access, 24/7?

That was my point....buuuut, it's easy to miss when one's an internet snark king...

The photos are good...nice, tight closeups shot with good glass, decent stage lighting, but no real "feel" for the show,since they are really tight closeups that a 300/2.8 produces, for the most part. Oh, there';s a shot of the drummer and part of the drum kit, but mostly, tight,tight closeupos.... I say this for those too overwhelmed with the difficulty of dealing with the need to have everything served up, INSTANTLY, and to _their_ complete,total satisfaction, on _their _preferred device, using _their preferred application_, at the _exact SECOND_ they need to SEE those images,with _zero effort_ on their part.

Oh.... ;-)

And as stated above, I wish there was at least something showing a wider view than a tight,tight headshot of a guy screaming into a microphone. There was zero "feel" for the show, or stage, or anything. Too tightly-framed for my taste.


----------



## o hey tyler

Derrel said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you actually tried looking at the photos on a phone, you might have rephrased your initial snarky remark to Mach0.
> 
> I wasn't expecting you to be in awe, I was holding onto hope that you might render an apology to him. However that was silly of me to even entertain that idea. You have to maintain that internet tough guy persona, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my dear boy, you mistake good-natured humor for snark al the time. You really need to work on that. My god...so entitled...cannot click on a link..must see each image as a whole collection..cannot bother to hit a back button and click a second link...good lord...can your generation/age demographic not do ANYTHING for itself? Must everything be about 100% mobile-compatible, on-the-go, instant access, 24/7?
> 
> That was my point....buuuut, it's easy to miss when one's an internet snark king...
Click to expand...


Maybe it's you that needs to work on social skills. I could draw comparisons to your personal life, but I'm above that. 

When all he did was point out that he LIKED the image that he saw, and would love to be able to view them all in succession, you felt the need to take it upon yourself to berate him. It was pretty obvious to me that this "good natured humor" was not taken as such. 

Knowing what I know about the internet (evidently more than you), it's not particularly hard to make things mobile capable. It doesn't even take any additional effort. As a matter of fact, I'll quote imagemakers post and fix the links for him, which is more than you would ever do for another person. 

You should try acting your age sometime, it might reflect well upon you.


----------



## o hey tyler

imagemaker46 said:


> I shot these last night in a small club. Usual bad light. All between 4000-5000iso, Canon 5D mklll and 300 2.8. Couple were shot with a 70-200 2.8



fix't

Nice images Imagemaker. As others have said, I wish some of them were a tad wider, but technically they're sound and they look good. Hope you had a good time!


----------



## tirediron

Okay, the links now appear as images.  Let's put the snarking aside.  Thanks!


----------



## imagemaker46

I did shoot wider on quite a few, I could have shot all wide but that's not a style I choose to use. As I mentioned this was a small club, stage was 14" off the floor with people 10 deep right to the edge.  The total size of the stage was about 30 feet wide and 15 feet deep, so not much room. I chose to use the 300mm as I was looking for something tighter and wanted to play with the few lights they had.  The club capacity was only 200 people, pretty small, and it was sold out past that.


----------



## Steve5D

Lighting's an absolute tragedy in small clubs.

As a set, these just don't do anything for me. You really need to shoot a bit wider sometimes to get context. I'm not getting a "concert" vibe from these. F'rinstance, in #7, the guy _might _be playing guitar. He might also be pleasuring himself or pushing a screwdriver through his foot.

Long lenses and small clubs rarely go together well...


----------



## imagemaker46

http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc366/imagemaker46/ADarkerDay-4_zps309b2c5a.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

I agree that wider works for a lot of things, I don't often shoot anything wide.  Here's a wide, shot with Canon T2i and kit lens, at 125th of a second.  If I was working this shoot, I would have switched up the variety and made them all look like everything other concert shoot.

I appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## imagemaker46

Here's a couple others that were shot a little while ago using the 300mm as well.

http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc366/imagemaker46/VictoriaDuffield-3-a_zps66f0b91a.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc366/imagemaker46/VictoriaDuffield-2-b_zps08739a1f.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## vintagesnaps

The full moon was a week ago, more like piss _and_ vinegar. 

I love the use of color in these. The ones posted later are well done, more photojournalistic in style than the in-concert portraits, but I like the shots that seem to bring the viewer in close to a particular part of the whole - just a singer's face and mic, etc. 

I particularly think the one that's third from the bottom is a great balance of two vibrant colors and while not exactly a silhouette has that sort of look to it. Although the dude in orange and green is pretty interesting too - and with those colors it would most likely make the viewer aware that this was photographed at a concert hall or theater but yet captures him and the emotion of the moment.

And - I like the one of the guitar, but I'm not sure if I'd like to see more of the musician in the frame, or maybe just the guitar and his hand/arm and the mic stand. That red guitar just kind of pops.


----------



## R3d

Don't crop so tight, and if you're going to be doing this often, invest in some faster glass.  Those extra stops make a HUGE difference in terms of useable light.


----------



## imagemaker46

Most of these are full frame, faster glass?  I shot these with a 300 2.8 and a 70-200 2.8.  I was shooting at iso 4000-5000 and usually between 2.8-3.5, at 400th-800th second.  Not sure what extra stops would be needed. I did leave the 400 2.8 at home, I don't have any faster glass, only these ones.  

What faster glass would you recommend?


----------



## Ilovemycam

I like the ones with the freaky faces!


----------



## LinusM

For me they are too tight, but I can certainly identify with shooting in tight spaces and cramped clubs.  Lighting v poor and that red dominant gell certainly kills a lot of shot, I found this with my own work!
Would have liked to see wider shots and if the conditions were cramped maybe a frame showing the context of band & audience>

Its very easy to say what would be good but without being there, I have no idea of what was possible.


----------



## leeroix

Did you even bring your 24-70?


----------



## imagemaker46

leeroix said:


> Did you even bring your 24-70?



That would assume that I have a 24-70.


----------



## leeroix

Ah.. you are right  for some reason I thought you had...
Just trying to figure out what I need for my event this week...


----------



## imagemaker46

LinusM said:


> For me they are too tight, but I can certainly identify with shooting in tight spaces and cramped clubs.  Lighting v poor and that red dominant gell certainly kills a lot of shot, I found this with my own work!
> Would have liked to see wider shots and if the conditions were cramped maybe a frame showing the context of band & audience>
> 
> Its very easy to say what would be good but without being there, I have no idea of what was possible.



I understand what you're saying and especially what you say at the end.  It is very easy for people to assume that something else could have been shot without knowing what the venue looks like and what really was possible.  I can look at a photo of a sunset and say "if you moved 2 feet to the left, it would have been a great shot"  Not knowing the layout, 2 feet to the left was a 100 foot drop off the cliff.  It is easy to assume when looking at photos, and easy to compare one set of photos to another set  that were shot in a completely different venue or situation.  I try not to assume that things can be changed as far as physical space and physical limitations are involved.


----------



## imagemaker46

leeroix said:


> Ah.. you are right  for some reason I thought you had...
> Just trying to figure out what I need for my event this week...



I took only the gear that I wanted to use.  I was quite specific in what I wanted to shoot, and how I  mentally pictured things based on a site visit from the night before.


----------



## Steve5D

imagemaker46 said:


> I try not to assume that things can be changed as far as physical space and physical limitations are involved.



And one shouldn't assume that.

But that looks like a smallish club. 300mm is just too long for a small venue. If you happen to be right at the stage, it can be too long in an arena, too...


----------



## Steve5D

imagemaker46 said:


> What faster glass would you recommend?



85mm f/1.8.

I don't use it often at shows but, when I do, it's _money_...


----------



## R3d

I've been using an 85mm f/1.4 for shows and it's just amazing.  300mm just isn't necessary for shows unless you're shooting an outdoor festival and can't get near the stage.

Click my flickr link for examples, I won't clutter your thread with work that isn't yours.


----------



## ktan7

Love the lighting on these.


----------

